# how to know if laptop is brand new and not re sealed ??



## ogasd (Aug 12, 2011)

hey people i need to know some things before buying dv6 6121tx laptop ..
1) can a reseller provide a costumer with used or opened laptop in a new pack by sealing it again ? and what do they do of the models they show us in showrooms? ( i have seen some electronics re sealed by dealers ) so how do i look for seals and hw many are there can they be re done?

2) i heard of faulty chipsets .. do i need to see in dv6 6121tx serial no if its greater than 108 or lesser than 108 would be ok as its 6121tx ?

please provide me with sufficient info on these 2 topics .......


----------



## red dragon (Aug 12, 2011)

You don`t need a laptop,you need treatment for OCD.


----------



## ogasd (Aug 12, 2011)

red dragon said:


> You don`t need a laptop,you need treatment for OCD.



 i know that from a long time             so now if u could tell me how can i check for new one please solve my confusion , i asked this cos'   a lot has happened in my past with the dealers ..


----------

